# Dun pied?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I think of may of already asked about this bird, but I cant find my papers that I wrote down what he was on.

Is he a Dun pied?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

he very well could be, the pic's are dark tho can you get better pic's in more light?


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Ill have to borrow someones camera, I just have my phone, which is why the pics are dark.
Ill try to get some better ones


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember these birds now! I believe we concluded that bird was a silver t-pattern. Although there is a possibility it could be spread and just a coarse expression of it. But the light tips on the shield feathers is usually a pretty good indication of t-pattern.


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh WOW! 
NICE BIRD!
I like it!. lol


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh thats right! silver t-pattern.
I knew it was some sort of dilute, but couldnt remember what,lol


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

How would I be able to tell if it was spread or not?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If it has black babies  Hehehe. But the wings, ideally, should be more solid colored if spread. As well as the tail.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, that helps alot


----------

